# Solved: 'Viral inviters' want your e-mail contact list



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

Several firms have recently sprung up that provide tools to copy e-mail and social-network contact lists from Outlook, Gmail, Hotmail, AOL, MySpace, Friendster, and other sites.

Web site operators who lure unsuspecting users into sharing their address lists can then send invitations to all your contacts in order to swipe even more private info.
.
http://windowssecrets.com/2009/03/19/02-Viral-inviters-want-your-e-mail-contact-list/?n=story1


----------

